

Take That, Twitter: Google Hot Trends Integrated Into Google Search - prabodh
http://searchengineland.com/google-hot-trends-integrated-into-google-search-26717

======
ianbishop
I don't know that this really hurts twitter. Unless people still think twitter
is a realtime news outlet, I guess.

------
daok
I hate those "web2.0 popup" like searchengineland.com has once you jump into
their website grrr

------
est
I don't know why Google copy twitter so much in search, Reader and coming
Gmail. Google can do a much better innovation on itself than twitter copycat.

